# Dead Space



## Binge (Oct 22, 2008)

Who got?  For what platform did you get?  Noticing weird behavior on your PC version?  Turn Vsync off!!!

My impression of the game has been nothing but good after I fixed the Vsync issue.  The story had me almost pulling an all nighter.  It's not very scary unless you're fooled by the classics but it sure keeps you awake, lol!  Graphics are very nice, but I wish they had options for AA.

Do you guys like your copies?  I am in chapter 3 right now on HARD and kickin'


----------



## Corrosion (Oct 22, 2008)

I saw this on IGN and i want to get this so much. i might pick it up soon.


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 22, 2008)

I want to get this game too. It looks sick!

I might try and rent it for my 360 this weekend.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 22, 2008)

My co-worker has it on 360 and says its definitely worth buying if you like scarey games. He is a big fan of Bioshock and said Dead Space is right up there with it if no better.


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 23, 2008)

i want! i want!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 23, 2008)

playing F.E.A.R was scary is this game good than fear?


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2008)

Binge said:


> Who got?  For what platform did you get?  Noticing weird behavior on your PC version?  Turn Vsync off!!!
> 
> My impression of the game has been nothing but good after I fixed the Vsync issue.  The story had me almost pulling an all nighter.  It's not very scary unless you're fooled by the classics but it sure keeps you awake, lol!  Graphics are very nice, but I wish they had options for AA.
> 
> Do you guys like your copies?  I am in chapter 3 right now on HARD and kickin'



Chapter 3 umm it's only just been released.  How many chapters it have ?.

Think i'll skip this one for a while as it sounds like it would not last me and my wife for more than 2 days.

All though look forword in playing it when it drops price and hopefully EA have allowed more exspenses for updates.


----------



## Binge (Oct 23, 2008)

It's a 12 chapter story based on the locations you go inside the ship.  The chapters in no way reflect the length of the game, but areas you can access.  There are mission objectives, maps with highlighted areas and pathways to help you complete the missions, and the objectives themselves scale really well in relation to what chapter you receive them.



Oh and this is more like Resident Evil 4 with nicer controls than something like FEAR


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 24, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> playing F.E.A.R was scary is this game good than fear?



From what I've seen/read, this game puts FEAR to shame when it comes to scaring the crap out of you.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 24, 2008)

hmm this makes me get a copy


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 25, 2008)

It doesn't even launch for me. Screen goes black to load, then it crashes. I'm about tired of these bugged ass games.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 25, 2008)

Is there a way to get 1st person with this game ?..

Was watching more vids on it and that weired 3rd person camera looks dumb...  Silly me to miss such a details as i hate it when they do that.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 25, 2008)

I think this view is good in an horror game since you can't really do a 180 degree turn instantly, it kinds of makes you more stressed, I don't know if you understand what I mean.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 25, 2008)

Ya, but the sluggish controls response (yes, Vsync is off, yes sensitivity is raised) make me even more stressed.

I'd use a gamepad, but the one I have has a problem with the right analog stick. It's all backwards. Up = left, right = up etc.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 25, 2008)

EA is useless. I got the game to load ONCE after uninstall/reinstall (wouldn't even uninstall right) and controls were shot. The camera just spins and can't stop it.
Now, the game won't even load.

EA needs to be sued.

I turned vsync off and mouse was fine. It's just a buggy piece of shit.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 25, 2008)

You seem to be the only person with this problem. You should make a help thread.

I played it alittle on my friends 360 and love it. I'm planing to get it for PC


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 25, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> You seem to be the only person with this problem. You should make a help thread.
> 
> I played it alittle on my friends 360 and love it. I'm planing to get it for PC



No point. It's not like EA will ever fix it (in a timely manner).

No problems with any other games (except far cry 2 of course haha).


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 25, 2008)

Corrosion said:


> I saw this on IGN and i want to get this so much. i might pick it up soon.



yeh , me too , i hear it will be great title maybe more than farcry2 , we should get it and me too sure


----------



## Zehnsucht (Oct 25, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> EA is useless. I got the game to load ONCE after uninstall/reinstall (wouldn't even uninstall right) and controls were shot. The camera just spins and can't stop it.
> Now, the game won't even load.
> 
> EA needs to be sued.
> ...



Do you have a Guitar Hero guitar connected to your computer? I can't have mine connected, UT3 and GoW thinks it's a regular XBOX controller and gets confused.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 26, 2008)

Zehnsucht said:


> Do you have a Guitar Hero guitar connected to your computer? I can't have mine connected, UT3 and GoW thinks it's a regular XBOX controller and gets confused.



LOL, guitar hero....

Well, you might be on to something, I do have a flight control system hooked up.

But it's pointless. The game doesn't even load.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2008)

c:\Users\YourProfile\Appdata\ElectronicArts\Deadspace\ or something like that... in that folder there is a settings.txt file.  Delete it before loading up the game.  This is a huge problem with 90% of vista users.

Turn off Vsync~ crank up the mouse sensitivity.

The loading issue seems to be that the game can not be loaded up in resolutions above 640x480 >.> stupid EA


----------



## AsRock (Oct 26, 2008)

olithereal said:


> I think this view is good in an horror game since you can't really do a 180 degree turn instantly, it kinds of makes you more stressed, I don't know if you understand what I mean.



Shame so not realistic.  I was hoping for another game like AVP dark creepy FAST! and so on but controls sound crap to me and only being able to turn around slow ( Semi Slow ?), well i know if i was him i'd be turning around instantly HAHA.  Shame i hated DOOM 3 for lame spawns and i HAD hope for this one but o well.  Back to hoping for another AVP lol.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 26, 2008)

I second that for another AVP; God what a classic set of games.


Though, give Dead Space an hour or two of your time, and you'll start to find some features, aspects and such that broaden it's horizons. I won't say anymore, don't want to spoil it.

Visually speaking it's alright; for me it has way too much of a console look or maybe a 'Carmack,' look. The physics are dandy smooth, but the texture resolution is awful, and the lack of AA support is definatley left wanting.

I won't re-harp on the controls, but I for one am glad you move slow. It adds to the creepiness, and it also helps the yucky controls seem more tolerable


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> It doesn't even launch for me. Screen goes black to load, then it crashes. I'm about tired of these bugged ass games.



dude.... you have a D2 card... and vista 64bit...
I have these issues too... i think its openAL.... (soundcard)

not sure...

can you run Unreal Tournament 3, Grid?
cause i cant on my vista boot


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 26, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> dude.... you have a D2 card... and vista 64bit...
> I have these issues too... i think its openAL.... (soundcard)
> 
> not sure...
> ...



UT3 is fine, as is all other games (both crysis, TF2, flat out UC, stalker 1 and 2, bioshock, BIA HH, etc).

I have Grid installed, haven't played yet.

I haven't had an issue with gaming unless it's EA (battlefield 2 ring a bell lol).

I just installed (for the third time) and dead space SEEMS to work. I'll have to actually get in game and try it out.

And this xonar is smoking the x-fi POS that I had.

EDIT: It runs, but vid driver keeps crashing and recovering every few secs. This is absurd. Using Xtreme-G 178.26. I reverted back from 180.42/43, but that didn't fix the shadows or grass in Far Cry 2. I had to crank the brightness and gamma to see anything but black in shadows and the grass is still blue/green. These console ports are terrible.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2008)

I got Deadspace to repeatedly start up with no issues if I change the settings to what I need in the main menu and then exit the game.  Every time after that the game has loaded fine.  It will crash a bunch while I'm playing though >.>  Lame

:FIXED: Updated sound drivers and the game works without crashing.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 26, 2008)

I picked up my copy today.  I'm going to be buying alot of games in the next couple months!!  Guitar Hero Aerosmith is out for PC now, Guitar Hero World Tour, Fallout 3, Far Cry...when does it end!!(Never)


----------



## Megasty (Oct 26, 2008)

Man, this friggin shit is scary as hell. Why do _they_ have to fall on you. The erie music doesn't help you either when they start ripping at you. You might as well have a death wish if you play this on hard.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 26, 2008)

batmang said:


> From what I've seen/read, this game puts FEAR to shame when it comes to scaring the crap out of you.



sh1t I want this game asap


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 26, 2008)

Binge said:


> Oh and this is more like Resident Evil 4 with nicer controls than something like FEAR




what i realy like Resident evil,  i think i will buy it next month. and i love horor game with 3rd person view .

i hope that game doesn't contain spore-like DRM.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 26, 2008)

FEAR 2 project origin should be more scary I guess


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 26, 2008)

It's hard to aim. When you go into aiming mode it slows the mouse down to like 50%. I have the mouse maxed out. Would've been much better 1st person or at least if they gave you the choice.


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2008)

think event horizon, but awesomer and about as scary, not to mention you get to play.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 26, 2008)

newconroer said:


> I second that for another AVP; God what a classic set of games.
> 
> 
> Though, give Dead Space an hour or two of your time, and you'll start to find some features, aspects and such that broaden it's horizons. I won't say anymore, don't want to spoil it.
> ...



The more i read about the more i dislike it lol..  Thing is i cannot buy every game that comes around as soon as it's released so have to picky and this one will have to wait till it's $20 as to me it's not finished...

Think i'll throw my cash at Fallout 3 which is out in 44 hours.

Thanks for the details though at $50 it should be like a PC game and if not this is bad IMO. I'm sure it's a good game though and even i'm said it has not turned out like a PC game and thinking about it i guess it for the better as buying it will only send one message to them..


----------



## newconroer (Oct 26, 2008)

Ya, if you loved DOOM III and Bioshock and Masseffect, then this is all three rolled into one, but if you're indifferent, then the places it falls down, might leave a bad taste in your mouth.

It's definatley a rental or a bargain binner.


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 26, 2008)

from what i have read about the mouse aiming thing is if you turn off vsync and max out the mouse sensitivity it will help alot


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 26, 2008)

from wat i can gather the controls remind me of ghost recon advanced warfighter2 with the slow moving slow turning controls and lack of aiming actuall having to use sights of the weapon to aim etc. From vids an screen shots it looks bloody beautiful  but i tink ill wait a tad or go for bioshock as i dnt actually own it yet


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2008)

From what was stated above if you turn off Vsync and increase your mouse sensitivity it fixes the aiming issue.  Also middle mouse wheel and space bar while in aim mode will change the weapon's firing mode which makes everything a lot more simple.

This game is amazing.  The 2nd chapter was WAY longer than the first and the third even longer than the 2nd.  Play the game on HARD and you'll get what you paid for!  The necromorts get pretty freaky difficult on hard >.<


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 26, 2008)

i was saying the controlls was a good thing haha  ive had my eye's on the game for a while just waiting on people opinions and from what ive heard it seems very good i think ill be getting it


----------



## wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

AWESOME game

Great atmosphere - very horror, and reminiscent of event horizon

visuals are great - not bleeding edge, but if proper vsync (60fps) is held its silky. very smooth textures and lighting is spot on for the feel of the game.

somethnig new - every 5-10 minutes i go, "ooh...ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh" and discover something else awesome

cliche - every time you pick up an audio log it ends in "oh god there coming in, oh no...nnooooo" *static*

all in all i give it 9.5/10 SO FAR, its pleasing me alot, and has a great pace, there are times you shit yourself and dont want to move, or walk into a room, and there are times you can sit back and listen to or watch logs.

awesome game.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 27, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Ya, if you loved DOOM III and Bioshock and Masseffect, then this is all three rolled into one, but if you're indifferent, then the places it falls down, might leave a bad taste in your mouth.
> 
> It's definatley a rental or a bargain binner.



Doom 3 was a load of lame spawning cr*p don't know about Mass Effect but again the 3rd person issue with me makes me feel like i am playing a console game.  How ever Bioshock was 1st person and loved it  and cannot wait for the second one.

For PC it's not much to ask for 1st person view as well lol...  I'll get those games when there nice and cheap ..


----------



## ktr (Oct 27, 2008)

If you want an easter egg / ***spoiler***...read the first letter of each chapter down wards.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got Dead Space. WOW. NICE. I'm finding it more fun the Crysis. 

Dang do I have  a lot of games to keep up with.

Dead Space

Far Cry 2

Fallout 3

Left 4 Dead 4

Fable 2

What a month.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 28, 2008)

I got this game last night. Its really fun. I didnt find it that scary until I walking down a corridor and saw something in the corner of my screen! One of those creatures was stalking me just behind the view of the camera. Great game I found it more addictive than FC2. I like how if you clean all the enemies from a room they dont just respawn when you leave an come back. FC2 pissed me off for that. 

I hope ATI gets an AA fix for this game since Im getting 100+ FPS max settings and I want more detail. 

*To force crossfire to work rename the game to godfather.exe this game uses the same engine as godfather which ATI has a crossfire profile for. *


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have farcry2,fallout3,and deadspace......So little time so many damn good games coming.

I have tried this but i think i will be playing fallout3 instead.


----------



## Binge (Oct 28, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I got this game last night. Its really fun. I didnt find it that scary until I walking down a corridor and saw something in the corner of my screen! One of those creatures was stalking me just behind the view of the camera. Great game I found it more addictive than FC2. I like how if you clean all the enemies from a room they dont just respawn when you leave an come back. FC2 pissed me off for that.
> 
> I hope ATI gets an AA fix for this game since Im getting 100+ FPS max settings and I want more detail.
> 
> *To force crossfire to work rename the game to godfather.exe this game uses the same engine as godfather which ATI has a crossfire profile for. *



Awesome to hear!    I really love how eerie the atmosphere gets when you get to the baby room


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't mad it to the baby room yet but I agree the atmosphere is great. I found that the flicking lights didnt actually have the effect they should on my system though. Since vsync is disable I could see the image tearing and I never got the full effect of the blackness between flashes. Gonna tweak it tonight to see if I can make it work better.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ I really wish a patch would come out to allow vsync to work RIGHT. I want to play the game in all its glory, which means I need vsync dammit!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 28, 2008)

To make vsync your friend do this:

In game vsync - DISABLED. (cause its a lame 30 FPS vsync)

Use D3Doverrider that comes with RivaTuner. Add a profile path for DeadSpace (which you should rename to godfather) and enable the options for Forcing vsync and tripple buffering. 

Launch DeadSpace and enjoy a locked 60FPS  

I already knew how to do it but I was on a limited time frame last night and didnt feel like restarting the game.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2008)

Another kool aspect of the game is the facts that its linear gameplay, so its not likely you are going to get stuck and aggetated.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 28, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Another kool aspect of the game is the facts that its linear gameplay, so its not likely you are going to get stuck and aggetated.



Thats a mixed blessing ... yeah its linear but you can still get lost/confused but you do have the option to press one button that draws a neon line on the floor directing you where to go.

Linear games can be great Prey was pretty linear but some games overdo it. Warhead was far too linear compared to the original.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Another kool aspect of the game is the facts that its linear gameplay, so its not likely you are going to get stuck and aggetated.






TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Thats a mixed blessing ... yeah its linear but you can still get lost/confused but you do have the option to press one button that draws a neon line on the floor directing you where to go.
> 
> Linear games can be great Prey was pretty linear but some games overdo it. Warhead was far too linear compared to the original.



Dam people keep giving more reasons not to get this game dammit.  I like being lost or wondering WTF or just even freedom.


----------



## Kusimeka (Oct 28, 2008)

This game is damn AWESOME, i've played almost every survival horror in existance and this one ranks upon the top of the list, the atmosphere is great, they don't overdo the "creepy bits but nothing actuley happens" since you never know when somthing actuley will happen.

It's a really great game, the guns are awesome, lots of upgrades, and shooting off enemies into pieces just doesn't get any better


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 28, 2008)

I really enjoy stomping those deformed bastars. Reminds me of the awesome curb stomp in Gears.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a shame though that without the music, you lose half of the creepiness. I wish they'd start working on making the music irrelevant in games, and only have it there for personal enjoyment, rather than hinging one of the defining values of the program on it.

I also notice that just based on your physical surroundings (and the music, ..but putting that aside for a minute) you can almost always tell when you're about to go into combat or come under attack. I don't mind the linear storyline, but I do mind the linear encounter rate.

I wish you'd open a door and come under attack more often and etc. The only bad part about that is the third person and slow response would leave you more vulnerable.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 28, 2008)

without music every peice of media you watch would only have half the inpact it does, films wouldn't have you on the edge of your seat, gmes wouldnt have you jumping everytime a light flickers. It wont ever happen no matter how good a game is, with out music,  it will never have the full shock pottential it could have with music. No matter how good the graphics are, no matter how f**kd up the bad guys are no matter how different the encounter scenarios are it wont work


----------



## newconroer (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe, but that varies highly with the individual when you start to get into specifics.

For instance, I rarely rarely rarely have music on in any game, and when I first played DOOM III, I got a tingling sensation just going out of the air lock the first time, and when all hell broke loose, when the demons first crashed the party, I was panning my view 360 looking for incoming action. All music would have done was over exaggerate my senses and dis-allow me from possibly hearing relevant sounds to my situation.

Movies I'm alright with, because they purposely pick and choose the best spots where to play music and at what volumes. Developers of games do this as well, but they cannot control where or what you are exactly doing when the music starts playing, changes or ends. 

Also, sometimes music blocks sounds that might creep you out. When it's dead quiet, and you can only hear Isaac breathing, and then you hear some bump or creak or clanging noise in the darkness ahead of you, you perk up! With music going inappropriatley, you wouldn't hear that.

They just need to put more effort into making a game's dynamics and appeal not so reliant on music.


----------



## zithe (Oct 28, 2008)

I found the controls to be somewhat awkward. Walking on the walls in zero gravity with body parts in the way can get pretty confusing. XD


----------



## newconroer (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, but fortunatley you can remap the keys...

Putting the input delay aside, the inventory menu is horrible!


----------



## Binge (Oct 29, 2008)

I haven't had problems with the inventory, but what I have had problems with is when something jumps on my back and I'm like ... DEAD.  Smashing 'E' will save u sometimes, but nothing will replace a good set of nerves so you don't throw your keyboard and mouse off the table   I duct taped my keyboard, but if I freak out like that again I still need the mouse for aiming.  Thinking of a glove mod to keep the mouse on my hand. 

it all kinda looked like this...


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 29, 2008)

haha for some strange reason that picture tickled me anyway


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 29, 2008)

I managed to play another few hours last night. I'm trying to pickup everything I find which turns out to be impossible. There is almost too much amo in the first 3 levels. I upgraded my suit and I still cant hold all the crap I find. 

Fighting these things with the stasis pack gets to be almost too easy as well.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 29, 2008)

Binge said:


> I haven't had problems with the inventory, but what I have had problems with is when something jumps on my back and I'm like ... DEAD.  Smashing 'E' will save u sometimes, but nothing will replace a good set of nerves so you don't throw your keyboard and mouse off the table   I duct taped my keyboard, but if I freak out like that again I still need the mouse for aiming.  Thinking of a glove mod to keep the mouse on my hand.
> 
> it all kinda looked like this...



lol, I thanked you for the laugh!


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 29, 2008)

what's that nun doing?


----------



## Megasty (Oct 29, 2008)

Finally beat it on hard after trying easy. This game is plain sick on hard. I'm not even going to try that impossible mode bs. That final boss makes everything else in the game look like cake & ice cream. This craziness is starting to freak me out. Damn this is a good game.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 29, 2008)

haha i wanna no to story as i crnt afford it right now but i dnt wanna no the story at the same time coz itl spoil it when i can afford it


----------



## newconroer (Oct 29, 2008)

Mega,

If you think about the last boss for a bit, he's actually one of the easiest encounters; it's just that you have to nail down the timing and with the controls on PC, that's easier said than done ;/


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 29, 2008)

games with bosses anoy me, if you just pretend for a second that aliens, zombies n all that stuff are real what's the chances your gonna have to kill bosses every five different streets you go down


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> games with bosses anoy me, if you just pretend for a second that aliens, zombies n all that stuff are real what's the chances your gonna have to kill bosses every five different streets you go down



I find that games with bosses are better than shoot lots nd lots of them till door opens then go through door and shoot moar.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 29, 2008)

dunno why i just prefer the shoot run hide shoot run hide big explosion shoot run hide etc etc for many an hour


----------



## Megasty (Oct 29, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Mega,
> 
> If you think about the last boss for a bit, he's actually one of the easiest encounters; it's just that you have to nail down the timing and with the controls on PC, that's easier said than done ;/



I actually had a much harder time with the sick things that pulled you into the walls than anything else. For the last boss, it was mostly shoot & avoid being smashed. The sheer size of the thing left a huge impression though. Nothing else in the game can even come close to how great that big boy looked.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 1, 2008)

Gahhh up to the bit where valor crashed into ishimura. This game isn't that scary but yeah seeing those fast things with the shaking head run up so close that it makes you wanna kill them 10 times over. I hate em haha hate em hate em.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys this is really pissing me off. Chapter 5 how do You kill that Super Mutant alien that never dies and just regenerates. I'm fighting him in a room where all the door's are locked and I'm assuming I just have to stall for time since that seems to be the only way to beat it.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 1, 2008)

You can't kill him in that room, you have to kill him later on in the chapter I think, for now you have to slow him down while you kill the other aliens. He made me stop playing for a few hours lol, probably the most annoying mutant in the game xD


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 1, 2008)

randomflip said:


> You can't kill him in that room, you have to kill him later on in the chapter I think, for now you have to slow him down while you kill the other aliens. He made me stop playing for a few hours lol, probably the most annoying mutant in the game xD



Thank You!! So just kill everyone else and I'll be fine?

What sucks is that I have like no ammo, no health or health packs and no stasis... So yeah its preatty bitchen hard for me.


----------



## Megasty (Nov 1, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys this is really pissing me off. Chapter 5 how do You kill that Super Mutant alien that never dies and just regenerates. I'm fighting him in a room where all the door's are locked and I'm assuming I just have to stall for time since that seems to be the only way to beat it.



Just kill all the other yuckups in the room first, then the slow ass girl will open the door. 

EDIT: lol been beat to it...

Ah yeah, if you like that regenerator then you'll love the one that you have to deal with aftert you get rid of that one


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just got the game, and I shit my self playing it lol... IMHO scarier than fear! Lol, fell off my chair when some weird mutant popped up! ffsss


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 2, 2008)

Damn good game. Didn't think it was going to be this good. Far Cry 2 is no where near as entertaining as this.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2008)

How playable is this game for a pc gamer?  I had devil may cry4 and the witcher,  but can't play them because of the horrible controls,  in the trashcan for me.  It looks nice,  but does it work with mouse and keyboard?


----------



## Frizz (Nov 2, 2008)

controls are good and easy, you have to turn off Vertical Sync to get a better response from your mouse! Other than that its really easy to maneuver just like any 3rd person shooter.

EDIT: .. @Wilhelm I got dead space the same time i got far cry 2 and til now im still only 8% through far cry and almost finished dead space. Dead space > Far Cry 2


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 2, 2008)

It takes a bit to get used to the controls but it plays pretty well. 

The only weird thing is the mouse sensitivity is really fast on the menus but it isn't a reason to not get the game. 

It kicks ass.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2008)

Does this thing control like devil may cry4 and witcher?  Because I can't play those games at all,  pc gamer for 20 years,  never owned a console.  So will a mouse and keyboard actually work with this one?


----------



## Frizz (Nov 2, 2008)

Definitely, you use right click to hold up your gun then left click for main fire and middle mouse for alternate. Simple a,w,s,d directed controls and 1234 weapon switching. RClick+c, Rclick+f for statis and kenesis. Looking around is a little slower than witcher but its meant to add to the suspense hehe. Simple controls really.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2008)

Should be controlable on my g5 then...  I may try it.
I heard the exact same complaint about fc2,  and I have no problem,  think I'll get it!


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 4, 2008)

Did you guy watch the movie..?
Dead Space: Downfall.
It's the first Western cartoon that I watched that rated 17+.
Swearing, gores, and....
Well, anyway, I only saw those things in anime before, not Western cartoon, and the cartoon is quite good. You guys should watch it.

Here is a trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2GKwGM1QVk


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 4, 2008)

mouse and keyboard work well on this game but I have to max out the sensitivity of my mouse to be much faster at spotting those bloody hell creatures! I just finished Dead Space damn awesome game we need Dead Space 2 asap!


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 4, 2008)

i downloaded Downfall simply because it was attached to Deadspace, haven't watched it yet


----------



## Binge (Nov 4, 2008)

Where did you download it?  Does it come with the PC DVD?


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 4, 2008)

it looks to be a separate release, on Blu Ray and DVD. i "ahem" acquired from a website


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 4, 2008)

I got the comics, cartoon, and the games, all of the are awesome =).


----------



## J-Man (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't wait to get this game. I must buy it soon.


----------



## largon (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw a trailer of Dead Space a few months ago and thought "might be worth a look". 
Well, now I've had my look at it and I ain't going to launch the game a second time. It's just yet another of those brainless & ugly _console games_. 

*Advice for everyone thinking of buying it: try it before you buy it.*


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 6, 2008)

thats your opinion, which is upto you but just saying theres how many saying otherwise?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 10, 2008)

*STOP* May contain *spoilers*.

I just finished the game.
I think Silent Hill is more scary than this game, or maybe It just me.

I played *medium* setting, here are some tips: (Typed in white, select them to read, I don't want to spoil your game )

Enemies will rarely appear behind your back, in fact, it never did for me, except for once time, that it ran away and came back behind me, It went through the air-vent, air-duct.
Well, unless behind you is an air duct, then I'm sure it will jump on your back  (I don't  stand where an airduct is behind me). So, if the enemy ran away from you, it will come back from the closest airduct, so be prepare!

Enemies will not appear in the dark, or when the room is dark with no lights.

Enemies will not attack you from above you, except enemy that can shot at you. So, If you are in the room with zero gravity, there is no need to rush and shoot them, wait for them to be in the same surface/platform with you.

The power gun is useless, I think the line-gun is the most powerful gun in this game.
I fought the big bosses with pistol and the rifle. Small bosses, I used the line-gun.
(My advice: don't buy that power gun, it's 100% useless)
I don't run, I walked 99% of the time, unless you are forced to run (like in the start of the game).

Enemies will only appear if you walk into the "active" zone, or when you "active" something.
So, make sure to check your surrounding (airducts, dead bodies) before running into it or active something, included open boxes. Look around and find the safe corner, the one with no airducts (with no airducts behind your back if you stand there). When enemy appears run into that corner, and prepare to shot them.
When you hear or see something going to come out from above, don't look up, aim your gun at the floor, and ready to shot its legs when it jump out.

If you see bodies that already infected, shot at it, shot in the legs.
Human bodies will not stand up and attack you, so relax. But, if you enter a room with many human dead bodies and no enemies around, smash all the bodies, legs and hands.

That's all I can remember for now.

Here are some pictures: 
*Level 5 armor*





















*Level 6 armor*













It ended, at last...  Yeah... right....


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 10, 2008)

whats the story? i understand people wont wanna hear it so if some one would be so kind as to message it me  or send a link


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow level 6 armor looks bad ass.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you get lvl 6 when you beat the game or what?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 11, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> Do you get lvl 6 when you beat the game or what?



Yeah, you will able to buy the armor when you re-play.


----------



## Katanai (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I'm at chapter 8 so far and this game's been great. I really enjoy it. It reminds me of Resident Evil, Parasite Eve and Mass Effect, that's good cause I loved those games (RE not so much), what's better is that it doesn't really copy any of them. The only thing that annoys me are those two lazy bastards that are supposed to be your friends. It's always like: we have a problem with a system, it needs repairs asap, you go and repair while I'm gonna sit on this chair, fart a bit and then scare the shit out of you with another holographic transmission... :shadedshu


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, lol.
Everytime the transmission windows pop up, it made weird sound (sound like monster roar), which made me heart jump for half a second.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 13, 2008)

I am loving this game. I am on Chapter 3 right now and I am gonna go start playing again  Pretty scary so far and I have the second level suit.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm currently stuck on level 10 (End of days, or whatever it was called). I have made it to the shuttle, test-fired the engines and waiting for that mad doctor..

But then nothing more happens, comes about 5-6 monsters..I kill them and that's about it.

Cool game anyway.
Got my lvl. 5 suit, and the Big Force Gun has a really cool 2:nd fire (wish the reload was faster on it).


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 16, 2008)

Get the regenerating monster behind the ship, use the time stopper thing on him and go activate the engine in that one room.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2008)

Very cool, looks to be an awesome game 

Need to get this one............Looks like the story and game play is much better than Left4Dead!


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 17, 2008)

Still lovin' this game  Rofl oh btw, dunno if this was posted here already but for those who are having problems with slow mouse ingame and fast on the main menu screen, turn off v-sync, and try.. That helped my mouse in game.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 17, 2008)

but if you turn v-sync wony you get the image 'tearing'?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 17, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> but if you turn v-sync wony you get the image 'tearing'?



No? I get 100+FPS average and don't see any tearing.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 17, 2008)

yea and you got a 4850 i wouldn't expect urs tearing but my 2600 would if i turned v-sync of right?


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't get tearing and i'm running the game on an older machine, plus I don't mind if there was lol, aslong as I can shoot right and my mouse moves without delay I'm good


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2008)

If the refresh rae on your screen is say 60hz,and your gpu can draw more than that,you get tearing.V sync locks the frame rate to your refresh rate so you get a constant 60fps.

My monitors refresh rate is 60hz,if i turn off v sync,i get teraing.I suppose my 4850 can draw a lot more than 60fps at 1440x900 though.


----------



## Katanai (Nov 17, 2008)

tigger said:


> If the refresh rae on your screen is say 60hz,and your gpu can draw more than that,you get tearing.V sync locks the frame rate to your refresh rate so you get a constant 60fps.
> 
> My monitors refresh rate is 60hz,if i turn off v sync,i get teraing.I suppose my 4850 can draw a lot more than 60fps at 1440x900 though.



I think you could cap the fps to 60 somehow. I hate LCD's so I don't really know what tearing is...


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 17, 2008)

> I hate LCD's so I don't really know what tearing is...



funny you should mention that coz when playing other games with v-sync of on my little lcd moniter it tears but on my 19" widescreen normal telly, CRT i think there called it doesn't seem to do it wonder if its out to do with the different types of telly's or it could just be me


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 18, 2008)

Not sure if this is already posted, but Id definitely say that the in game Vsync is *crap*. It caps the game @ 30fps. My solution is to turn that thing off and then use driver level forced vsync on so that tearing will not occur and at the same time a 60 fps cap instead.

in-game Vsync on





in-game Vsync off





forced vsync on in nvcp





Also, having 2 control pads plugged in (an xbox 360 controller and an arcade stick in my case) will make the camera spin on its own. The way to mitigate this is to remove the other USB control pad. Prior to starting the game.


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 18, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Also, having 2 control pads plugged in (an xbox 360 controller and an arcade stick in my case) will make the camera spin on its own. The way to mitigate this is to remove the other USB control pad. Prior to starting the game.



I have 1 ps2 controller plugged in USB and an arcade stick on another, camera spinning doesn't happen to me tho...


----------



## naokiakira (Nov 18, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> but if you turn v-sync wony you get the image 'tearing'?



I got it, so what I did was disabled v-sync ingame but enabled it in my nvidia control panel. still a tiny bit of tearing, but not nearly as much without it on - and no mouse lag ^^


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 18, 2008)

game is stupid good.  Just finished a 2.5 hour session and had to change my underware twice.


----------



## naokiakira (Nov 20, 2008)

HossHuge said:


> game is stupid good.  Just finished a 2.5 hour session and had to change my underware twice.



haha, I know what you mean, game's so wicked.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 20, 2008)

the transition from video to gameplay is flawless.  Nice and smooth

me likey


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 20, 2008)

i wonder if any1 in the pruduction team of deap space has looked at this thread and thought 'oh yea'
haha


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 22, 2008)

just thought I would pass on something I learnt yesterday.  I reloaded my os with x64 xp yesterday and then installed Dead Space again but it wouldn't start.  It said it couldn't find the d3dx9_38.dll.  So I found two of them on the disk and put the one that was 3.67mb in the Dead Space folder and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Katanai (Nov 22, 2008)

HossHuge said:


> just thought I would pass on something I learnt yesterday.  I reloaded my os with x64 xp yesterday and then installed Dead Space again but it wouldn't start.  It said it couldn't find the d3dx9_38.dll.  So I found two of them on the disk and put the one that was 3.67mb in the Dead Space folder and it worked perfectly.



Dude wtf is wrong with you? Change your avatar now. I don't wanna see stuff like that. You should be banned immediately.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2008)

Katanai said:


> Dude wtf is wrong with you? Change your avatar now. I don't wanna see stuff like that. You should be banned immediately.



he's been PM'd. I cant change avatars, but the supermods will if its not fixed by the time they get online.


----------



## Katanai (Nov 22, 2008)

Mussels said:


> he's been PM'd. I cant change avatars, but the supermods will if its not fixed by the time they get online.



Ban his ass then.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2008)

Katanai said:


> Ban his ass then.



again, that would take supermod action. its already been reported, it will get dealt with asap if he doesnt remove it himself.


----------



## EnergyFX (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought Dead Space yesterday and started playing it.  Don't ask me why, but for some reason I opted to install and start playing it on my HTPC with surround and a 42" LCD TV.  I only got about half way through the first chapter and suddenly realized that I was sweating shear anxiety at what might be around the next corner.  

My wife enjoys watching me play certain games so I decided to stop and restart it when she got home.  Well long story short... when I restarted it she made me pause it in less than 15 mins so she could go pour herself a stiff drink just to keep her nerves in tact.

Here is the best story I have to tell so far:  The first time one of those little mutated octopus baby freaks latches on to you it made my wife freak out... and then for some insane lunatic of a reason she grabbed me and proceeded to try to hide behind me... which pretty much made me one squeeze short of shitting myself.  It was sensory overload!!  The game had me so damn worked up and then that little freak jumped out at me and was trying to suck my face off or some shit... and here in the real world I have my wife screaming and latching on to me.  My brain lost track of what was game and what was real and pretty much just locked up entirely for a couple of seconds.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 23, 2008)

does Death space support multieplayer?


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 23, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> does Death space support multieplayer?



nope srry


----------



## Deusxmachina (Nov 24, 2008)

largon said:


> I saw a trailer of Dead Space a few months ago and thought "might be worth a look".
> Well, now I've had my look at it and I ain't going to launch the game a second time. It's just yet another of those brainless & ugly _console games_.
> 
> *Advice for everyone thinking of buying it: try it before you buy it.*



I agree.  There's so much hype for this game, and it's just... ok.  It's sort of like Bioshock with worse movement, worse aiming, much worse music, and not very scary/creepy.  I could say a couple positive things about it, and overall it's "ok" and I guess above average, but I'm surprised at the calls for it to be game of the year and all that.


----------



## Binge (Nov 24, 2008)

Every year there are awesome games that always cast shadows over their predecessors.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 25, 2008)

```
Originally Posted by largon  
I saw a trailer of Dead Space a few months ago and thought "might be worth a look". 
Well, now I've had my look at it and I ain't going to launch the game a second time. It's just yet another of those brainless & ugly console games. 

Advice for everyone thinking of buying it: try it before you buy it.
```

Could somebody explain the negative thought process to me?  So a bunch of people really like a game so I have to go on the forum page and say that it is "brainless & ugly."

WOW, so are you saying that the people who like the game are..............what?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2008)

hoss: i see no insult in his message. its called disappointment. don't try and read into things that arent there, and especially don't try and start arguments.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 25, 2008)

just the way I feel.  I'm not saying he dosen't have the right.  But if he call's it brainless & ugly and I like it, i feel insulted.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2008)

HossHuge said:


> just the way I feel.  I'm not saying he dosen't have the right.  But if he call's it brainless & ugly and I like it, i feel insulted.



and thats precisely the way to say it, without offending anybody.


----------



## EnergyFX (Nov 26, 2008)

I've discovered that this game loses a ton of its creepiness without surround sound.  I originally started playing it on my HTPC and it literally gave me chills and had me looking over my shoulder every few minutes.  I then started a new game on my personal rig (stereo only) and its just not the same.

Also... forcing vertical sync (and other quality features) from the nvidia control panel will yield gorgeous graphics without the junkie input control issues experienced with the in-game vertical sync option.  Or at least it did for me... on both systems.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 26, 2008)

Deusxmachina said:


> I agree.  There's so much hype for this game, and it's just... ok.  It's sort of like Bioshock with worse movement, worse aiming, much worse music, and not very scary/creepy.  I could say a couple positive things about it, and overall it's "ok" and I guess above average, but I'm surprised at the calls for it to be game of the year and all that.



Really?  I think Dead Space is amazing!  Maybe thats because Im a big Resident Evil fan.  I cant see why Dead Space is being compared to BioShock either, one is 3rd person and the other is 1st person   (admittedly, BioShock is the dogs also)

Some people should try playing Dead Space with 5.1 Dolby Digital, it adds LOADS of atmosphere to it 

PS: all of my comments are based on the 360 version.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Nov 26, 2008)

Bioshock was merely the first somewhat-similar game I thought of.  And a game of the year, I believe, which it may or may not have deserved imo.  I personally don't think one being first-person and the other being third-person makes a whole lot of difference overall.  At least to me.

I did have 5.1 on.  Well, 5.0 due to no subwoofer.  It's certainly not a bad game, and does have its moments, but a lot of the scary parts are similar to what many people said about Doom3, that it doesn't take long before you "just know" when you're going to get jumped by a monster out of nowhere or when, once again, the quarantine computer contains you for awhile.  

And then having to shoot their limbs off but given clunky controls to do it....  The clunky controls had a big effect on my fun factor.  If I played this on a console, I might be more impressed.  But on a PC, the controls fought me the whole way.  In many ways, it "feels" like a console port.  If ya get me. 

Before typing this current sentence, I did a quick internet search for the game and "console port," such as this link here. http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/dead-space/357692-deadspace-pc-named-after-waste-hdd-space.html  Nice to see I'm not alone on this.  Some people even say the PC textures and lighting are worse than the console versions.  I don't know how much more I'd like the game if playing on a console instead of PC, but apparently it'd be at least a little.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 26, 2008)

Deusxmachina said:


> Bioshock was merely the first somewhat-similar game I thought of.  And a game of the year, I believe, which it may or may not have deserved imo.  I personally don't think one being first-person and the other being third-person makes a whole lot of difference overall.  At least to me.
> 
> I did have 5.1 on.  Well, 5.0 due to no subwoofer.  It's certainly not a bad game, and does have its moments, but a lot of the scary parts are similar to what many people said about Doom3, that it doesn't take long before you "just know" when you're going to get jumped by a monster out of nowhere or when, once again, the quarantine computer contains you for awhile.
> 
> ...




I get where your coming from now m8.  TBH, a game like Dead Space should be played on a console due to the control system (I think your right, you would have enjoyed it more on a console)

Also, trust me, the 360 version in 1080p on my 40" Sammy LCD looks mint!


----------

